# Alternative to doggy diapers



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

*Alternative to doggy diapers with pics*

Hi all! I m not sure if some of you have problems with the diaper sizing.my lucky is on the tiny side so even xxs diapers come undone. She recently went into heat and I was almost at wits end because even the doggy panties were too loose for her.

So while I. Was at the drugstore I suddenly thought I could probably use elastic bandages instead to prevent her from messing up the living area. I just make sure it's not too tight. It works perfectly and she doesn't get uncomfortable.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

That's a great idea! I have a similar problem, though it's more that the diapers just seem to fall right off Stella's butt! I think she's a bit "odd shaped." She should be coming into her 2nd heat soon, thanks for the idea!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I like to use baby vests with a hole cut in for the tail, they don't make the doggy diapers tiny enough for Chis. How have you wrapped the elastic bandage? Can we have a pic?


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

Those were similar problems I went through... I'm glad I thought of this! Elastic bandages come with a clip right..make sure to use it after wrapping up your baby to make its secure. Then secure the metal clip with several layers of paper tape for safety purposes in case they get a bright idea to nibble at the clip. Here are some pics. I make sure to wrap it around her waist several times before I criss cross it against the leg/tail. End result reminds me of a baby wearing a cloth diaper. After doing several layers criss cross I wrap it around her waist again to make it secure. Just remember not to tight ok. It shouldn't be uncomfortable especially if your baby is used to clothes. It's way better than scrubbing away the blood stains. Oh, I only make lucky wear it when's she's outside her playpen. I also take it off when she gives me hear signal that she needs to potty.


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I like to use baby vests with a hole cut in for the tail, they don't make the doggy diapers tiny enough for Chis. How have you wrapped the elastic bandage? Can we have a pic?


Could you post a pic too? That's interesting .


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That looks really comfy and secure. I will try and get a pic of the baby vest being modelled, but I think I will be trying your bandage idea next time.


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

I use the inch elastic bandage, it's more comfy. I also tried cutting it in half because the bandage was about. 5 yards but then it makes it easier to remove meaning less secure. Best part, it's washable / reusable. I just make sure to soak it with hot water and oxidizing soap so the stain disappears. It's cost efficient and environmental too!


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

great idea - lily has just had her first season and i did look at the pants thing but they as you say looked too big and i like the fact you can wash and reuse the bandage 
I will definitely try this on her next season - thanks


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

There are people on eBay and Etsy that custom make doggie panties. You just use a panty liner inside of it. They are very cute. Wide variety of fabrics.


----------

